# When to Bug Out



## Bcat (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm new to this whole prepping/survival thing, so please forgive me if my questions sound very beginner level. How do you know when it's time to leave one location for another one? I mean how bad would it have to be for you to "bug out." Do you stay only until you can no longer stay in that location or do you leave earlier when you can predict shit starting to hit the fan? How do you choose your bug out location? Or do you choose one at all? Or choose several?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Where I am now is my last stand. I do not bug out. There is no reason to and if it becomes untenable where I am, it will only be worse anywhere I might go.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> Where I am now is my last stand. I do not bug out. There is no reason to and if it becomes untenable where I am, it will only be worse anywhere I might go.


 Ditto, here.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

have several so that you can ensure a plan in case you cant get to choice a or b bug out land. I keep my finger on the pulse. Im gonna sit until i cant, but the land is 10 miles from here and i have option 2 is 5 miles and option 3 is 400 miles-
Its hard to say depends if you are city or burbs. pay attention, but i think the city block off lock down will be done in the still of the night and you wake up to it... I wish i had more info to share with you and welcome,bcat


----------



## Bcat (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome Shotlady and the info!  I'm in CA too.


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

Inor said:


> Where I am now is my last stand. I do not bug out. There is no reason to and if it becomes untenable where I am, it will only be worse anywhere I might go.


What he said...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Get out before martial law. That has a high chance of turning into a mini warzone, and you want to be well away from it beforehand. Watch for riots. They will spur on the aggressive response. That's your queue to quickly and quietly slip out to safer pastures. Have a plan, and be sure you're welcome where you're going.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'd leave only if it's the better option. Home is well-stocked and well armed. Familiar turf. Home field advantage. Bugging out means leaving all that behind. There'd better be a damned good reason to do so.

But here's my philosophy on the term 'bugging out'; It's not always the end of the world. Anarchy, marauders, WROL, angry mobs, natural disasters, breakdown of society.... these are the things that many people think trigger one's bugging out. To me, bugging out simply means you leave one place and move to another simply for safety. By this definition, leaving the golf course because you see lightning is bugging out. Pulling off the interstate highway and sheltering in a rest-stop restroom during a tornado is bugging out.

So given that, I've 'bugged out' twice. Once when a high-pressure gas line was damaged just a block from my house. I grabbed the BOB, hiked the back way to the local YMCA (which was the designated shelter), spent a couple hours playing cribbage with total strangers, then hoofed it back home after the leak was fixed. The other time was I got word that a chemical spill on a rail line near my house had the area closed. I was about to head home, but instead went to a friends' house. I knew where the key was hidden, let myself in and waited for my friend to get home from work. By the time he did, I saw on the news that things were cleaned up and it was safe again. But not wanting to waste the opportunity, when my friend got home we grabbed some boomsticks and freedom seeds and put some holes in paper. When done, we went back to his place where his wife had grilled up some critter carcasses. I could have gone home mid-afternoon, but it was close to 11 before I rolled in.

Who says buggin' out can't be fun?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I acquired a bullet hole in my drivers side door last week, if I get another one, we are out of here......


----------



## Bcat (Mar 31, 2020)

rstanek said:


> I acquired a bullet hole in my drivers side door last week, if I get another one, we are out of here......


Oh gosh, hope all is okay.


----------



## jdaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

I am predicting that a lot of people will be bugging out soon, not by choice. Tomorrow the rent is due and a significant people are not going to be able to pay and will be forced out of their homes. A week ago before the governor implemented a stay at home rule, there were a lot of car campers headed to the rural areas. I expect that those who can't make rent will be a large enough group that the police will lack resources, resolve and support to deal with the car campers. There will be a combination of car campers and homeowners trying to keep car campers from their property. Will make for interesting times.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

jdaniel said:


> I am predicting that a lot of people will be bugging out soon, not by choice. Tomorrow the rent is due and a significant people are not going to be able to pay and will be forced out of their homes. A week ago before the governor implemented a stay at home rule, there were a lot of car campers headed to the rural areas. I expect that those who can't make rent will be a large enough group that the police will lack resources, resolve and support to deal with the car campers. There will be a combination of car campers and homeowners trying to keep car campers from their property. Will make for interesting times.


Hey jdaniel - 6 years in-between your *two* forum posts? 
I'm thinkin that joining PrepperForums in 2014 was part of your early preps - and you just took us out of your shtf bag. 
Good job!


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

The simple common definition of “Bug Out” is traveling… and more specifically, traveling from a densely populated area to a less densely populated area. The Prepper's Motto: If you have to ask yourself, It's already too late.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

First of all, if one just “bugs out” with no real destination in mind, they may be jumping from the frying pan into the fire.
A big fallacy on some forums is someone is going to bug out “ to the woods and live off the land.”
They will not make it for long.

Unless you have a pre selected place, property that you own, you probably should stay put. Unless you live in a large city with an equally large population of criminals.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jdaniel said:


> I am predicting that a lot of people will be bugging out soon, not by choice. Tomorrow the rent is due and a significant people are not going to be able to pay and will be forced out of their homes. A week ago before the governor implemented a stay at home rule, there were a lot of car campers headed to the rural areas. I expect that those who can't make rent will be a large enough group that the police will lack resources, resolve and support to deal with the car campers. There will be a combination of car campers and homeowners trying to keep car campers from their property. Will make for interesting times.


Good to see you back jdaniel,

We missed you the last 6 years at The Rent is Too Damn High party meetings! Rent Is Too Damn High - RITDH


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bugging IN here! I'm going to hang several Quarantine signs outside and we'll sleep in shifts.
Protected by several high speed devices! Not worried!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> First of all, if one just "bugs out" with no real destination in mind, they may be jumping from the frying pan into the fire.
> A big fallacy on some forums is someone is going to bug out " to the woods and live off the land."
> They will not make it for long.
> 
> *Unless you have a pre selected place, property that you own, you probably should stay put. *Unless you live in a large city with an equally large population of criminals.


Agree. If your life choice has been to live in a big city, and all that that entails, you just as well stock up, stay home and pray. If you have nothing/nowhere to go already set up - when things go sideways you wont get out safely. If you live through this, re-evaluate.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rstanek said:


> I acquired a bullet hole in my drivers side door last week, if I get another one, we are out of here......


WHOA! Was that in a city?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jdaniel said:


> I am predicting that a lot of people will be bugging out soon, not by choice. Tomorrow the rent is due and a significant people are not going to be able to pay and will be forced out of their homes. A week ago before the governor implemented a stay at home rule, there were a lot of car campers headed to the rural areas. I expect that those who can't make rent will be a large enough group that the police will lack resources, resolve and support to deal with the car campers. There will be a combination of car campers and homeowners trying to keep car campers from their property. Will make for interesting times.


I've been reading rumors about "rent strikes" due to this. I wonder how society handles a mass "I won't pay" decision from tenants. If you lack the personal resources to oust them from your own property, what's your alternative? Cops can't kick everyone out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I've been reading rumors about "rent strikes" due to this. I wonder how society handles a mass "I won't pay" decision from tenants. If you lack the personal resources to oust them from your own property, what's your alternative? Cops can't kick everyone out.


What about TAX STRIKES? I wonder how the fools in DC would react if tens of millions of individuals and hundreds of thousands of small businesses stopped withholding federal taxes? Feds can't imprison everyone.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> What about TAX STRIKES? I wonder how the fools in DC would react if tens of millions of individuals and hundreds of thousands of small businesses stopped withholding federal taxes? Feds can't imprison everyone.


That's called Atlas Shrugged and it's a beautiful thing baby!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I've been reading rumors about "rent strikes" due to this. I wonder how society handles a mass "I won't pay" decision from tenants. If you lack the personal resources to oust them from your own property, what's your alternative? Cops can't kick everyone out.


But when the ban is lifted, the back rent will be due. Pay up, or ship out.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> WHOA! Was that in a city?


Parked in my driveway...


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rstanek said:


> Parked in my driveway...


Crikey! I would be completely freaked out.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Crikey! I would be completely freaked out.


I did report it to law enforcement, they are investigating.....I'm on the Village Board and on several committees, I hope and don't think anyone has an axe to grind.....


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

We're staying put for the long haul. This scenario won't have us heading anywhere. Actually, it's hard to imagine any that would. Our present homestead wasn't selected lightly. Fires, chemical hazards, etc ... things immediate, fast and temporary - we'll scoot like deer through the woods until it's clear and head right back once the threat has passed.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I plan on staying. I'm too old and have one knee replaced but should have the other one also.

I do have 2 friends in NM, one has offered us to come to his place. I have a friend in AZ that travels all over the country. He may need help getting home and he knows where I live. I would be able to help him restock and give him a place to rest on his way. Besides, his wife is an outstanding person AND she is a better shot than he is. I'm not going to piss her off. 

I've been building my stuff for a long time and wouldn't be able to take it anyhow. Once things settle down, I'll be in a position to help things get going again. Yeah, I'll be staying until it's no longer viable.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I plan on staying. I'm too old and have one knee replaced but should have the other one also.
> 
> I do have 2 friends in NM, one has offered us to come to his place. I have a friend in AZ that travels all over the country. He may need help getting home and he knows where I live. I would be able to help him restock and give him a place to rest on his way. Besides, his wife is an outstanding person AND she is a better shot than he is. I'm not going to piss her off.
> 
> I've been building my stuff for a long time and wouldn't be able to take it anyhow. Once things settle down, I'll be in a position to help things get going again. Yeah, I'll be staying until it's no longer viable.


Thanks pal!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But when the ban is lifted, the back rent will be due. Pay up, or ship out.


You're trying to introduce future planning into a discussion about people who lack that level of preparation. If one has found themselves in a position where they cannot afford the month's rent AND food, and they have no other option for living arrangements, they don't care what happens when the ban is lifted. They care about here and now. They can't pay, and have no place to go. 
This... this is the beginning of a big problem.

Until Daddy Gubmint steps in and says they'll pay for the back rent... with MY MONEY.
:vs_mad:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a camper stocked and everything just needs to be hooked up. We own 120 acre BOL in the middle of nowhere. But......We ain't going anywhere. All quiet here and if it gets too bad we will ride the storm out right here.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> You're trying to introduce future planning into a discussion about people who lack that level of preparation. If one has found themselves in a position where they cannot afford the month's rent AND food, and they have no other option for living arrangements, they don't care what happens when the ban is lifted. They care about here and now. They can't pay, and have no place to go.
> This... this is the beginning of a big problem.
> 
> Until Daddy Gubmint steps in and says they'll pay for the back rent... with MY MONEY.
> :vs_mad:


Just ask Peggy.


----------

